
Ask HN: Are Udacity's Nanodegrees worth the monetary cost and effort? - deep_srch
I graduated from a post-baccalaureate CS program (BS-granting) ~1 year ago and have since been working as a full-stack .NET dev for a small-medium sized company. I&#x27;m starting to think about next steps for myself skills and career-wise and am curious as to people&#x27;s experiences with Udacity&#x27;s nanodegree offerings. My initial impression is that a sequence that is a bit more nuts-and-bolts in terms of subject matter, like their React program, might be a safer bet in terms of tangible career benefits. That said, if their ML &#x2F; NLP programs are likely to render one a competitive candidate in any of those fields (which I&#x27;m skeptical of), I would be very interested in pursuing one.
======
yandexed
waiting answer here too

